# 2015 Chevy Cruze many codes



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Well to start you either need a gm scan tool or get torque, gretio and biscan from Snipsey to dig much deeper.

I'm sure others will start to chime in.

With that being said if it were mine I would look at the neg battery cable issues. Search it and you'll find tons about it.


----------

